# Garden City jetty



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

How far of a walk is it to the jetty? I will have 2 kids with me. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I would say from the public entrance by the guard shack to the jetty is about 1/2 mile. Its really easy in the cool mornings. Please keep in mind you will not be able to go down or get back at high tide without wading through about 1.5 feet of water because the beach by the entrance will flood, so time it right. The walk is much much easier than the walk to the Huntington Jetty.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good guess. I measured it with my GPS last time I was down. It was .49 miles. Not a bad walk at all. Matthew, do you ever fish at the sea wall by the guard shack? I have thought about fishing there when the tide is high. I am coming down Wednesday evening and will probably fish Friday and/or Saturday.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the replies. Will be there Wednesday morning.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

I am coming down Saturday 7/14. Never have fished the jetty


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

I am coming down Saturday 7/14. Never have fished the jetty. Is there easy parking? Be there all week look me up..white Nissan armada, wv plates and lost as a golf ball in high weeds...


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

There is golf cart parking just to the left of the guard shack. Car parking is, I am guessing, about a 10th of a mile on the right before you get to the guard shack. Good luck.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Go to Mapquest or a site like that and find where Dolphin St. comes into South Waccamaw Drive. There are a few parking spaces there. I think you're pretty close on that GCS73; it's probably about a tenth of a mile or so before the guardshack.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys I see that parking on Google earth...is that where you park to fish the jetty at the mouth of the inlet? Seems like a long walk from there.


----------



## smoke20 (Jun 25, 2010)

jmanqueen said:


> Thanks guys I see that parking on Google earth...is that where you park to fish the jetty at the mouth of the inlet? Seems like a long walk from there.


yeah park at dolphin st and walk south towards the guard shack there is a public access on the left jus before the shack, its not as long as it looks and its definitely worth the walk. There are some other public access board walks jus north of the parking area too if you hit those its jus a few steps out on the the beach and there are several rock "groins" or walls that are worth trying as well and little walking you can see them on google earth


----------



## tshugart13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Does the high tide water actually cover the top of jetty or just the walking path leading to the jetty?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just the area directly down from where you will be parking if its high tide the ocean washes up on the beach right up to the back of the houses/retaining walls. It will be roughly 1-2 feet deep, once you make it about half way the beach widens again and you wil be walking on sand. It may be tough if you have little ones or trying to drag a beach cart or cooler. I suggest travelling light/bookbag if you can. I have bee down that way a ton and have only hit it a couple of times where there is water up that far it just makes it tough crossing the seawalls


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome news.. I'm coming down for a week tomorrow, very pumped to get back to the surf...


----------



## Roofbolter (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information about the access to the Jetty, I am heading down in early August and can't wait to check it out. I have been surf fishing at the outer banks for years and have recently started to come down to Garden City to give the teenagers a little more to do. I just fished from the surf last year and it was not good, so the Jetty ought to increase my chances.


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

from the past i know the jetty and the pier are two totally different worlds, but any input from anybody on what they prefer to fish?


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

I am going to make the trek down to the jetty in the morning..hopefully I can catch a few fish before I go home...


----------



## Roofbolter (Jul 24, 2011)

Do people usually walk out to end of the Jetty, if it is possible, or do they fish from the beach at the point?


----------

